# New Engine (MTH) won't work!!!!!! TIME SENSITIVE ISSUE



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I receieved my beautiful MTH BNSF SD70ACE Proto sound 2 a couple of days ago. I'm running a conventional o gauge layout with ZW & KW transformers. I've ordered a MTH # 50-1033 DCS Remote Commander to try to get the thing to run. 

The problem is that after reading all kind of stuff from MTH and other online sources I'm not sure of how to get the loco to run. I'm currently charging the battery (in the loco on the track at 12 volts). I've read that if the battery isn't charged it won't work with conventional controls. I took the battery out to test it and I believe that it is fine, but it probably needed to be charged. I read to charge it for 7 hours - on the track.

I have also read that engines need to be re-programmed to run on a conventional layout. 

I'm hoping someone can straighten me out on how to get going. The DCS I ordered won't be here for a week. I bought the loco on Ebay and want to return it if it won't run.

Thanks in advance,

Gary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A PS2 engine runs conventional just like a conventional engine (neutral, forward, neutral, reverse). You don’t need to use DCS and you don’t need to reprogram it. If you try to run a *PS1* engine with low battery charge, it will get screwed up and need to be reprogrammed, but that’s not a problem with PS2. As I recall, a PS2 doesn’t even need a charged battery to run conventional. The battery just stores energy so that the shutdown sounds will play after you remove power. What is the model number? The battery is probably 7 to 12 years old and may need to be replaced with a new battery or a BCR. But if it doesn’t run at all in conventional (even with an old battery) returning it may be your best option


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

The item # is No. 30-4206-1E, it is a SD70M-2 engine. The battery was reading 2.5 on my little multi-meter. I left it on the track at 12 volts for about 6 hours to charge it - info I found online. All I get is a click when I hit the directional button on my ZW. The engine was new in the box with all orginal packing material in place.

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

So you don't see a real point in my installing a new battery, based on what you are saying. 

Gary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I haven’t run my MTH engines in conventional for quite a while, but I recall just putting them on the track and using the ZW throttle handle (not the direction button) like a conventional engine. I just tried running a few without the TIU. Some worked in conventional and some didn’t. Probably if I fussed with it more, I could get them going conventional. *

Your engine came with an RTR set and DCS Remote Commander. The manual (available at http://mthtrains.com/sites/default/files/download/instruction/30rtr16708i.pdf) doesn’t speak to conventional operation. But here is what the manual for one of my PS2 engines says about basic (conventional) operation.
_The Throttle knob controls how fast your train will travel.
Turn the throttle knob up ½-way, until the engine and caboose lights shine bright.
Put the engine into motion by pressing the Direction button on your transformer
once. (hold it for approximately 1 second)
If the engine does not begin to move as soon as you firmly press the Direction
button, you may not have sent enough voltage to the track to make the train move.
Turn the throttle up a bit higher until the train begins to move._

I once bought a “new” engine from ebay that didn’t really work. I tried to fix it and told that to the seller. Consequently (because I worked on it), I ended up eating a bad engine, so I would be cautious about trying to fix it or replacing the battery.

* Brain fade. The ones that didn’t come up for me in conventional were on TIU variable channels and had no voltage.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

The fellow I bought from apparently parted out the set. I only bought the loco - I've ordered a DCS (the basic one), also on Ebay, I won't receive it for another week. By then I'll probably have sent the loco back. All it does is make a small click when the trottle is pushed up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the small click is a good sign, that's the relay picking up.

Locate the volume control and turn it up, see if that helps. You should get sound when you power up in conventional, and the engine should be in neutral.

You can try a conventional reset, here's the procedure from the manual.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

John – If he is running with a ZW or KW, I don’t think he has a bell button.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

This is what I've ordered: MTH # 50-1033 DCS Remote Commander, Lockon & Wire Set. I assume I can do the reset with it. I'll contact the person I bought the loco from to see if he wants to wait until I get it (next week). I may go to my local train shop in Burbank, CA to see if they would do the reset for me. Thanks to you both for your help. 

Gary


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I suspect the seller will wait. They usually try pretty hard to avoid a bad rating.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

The shop said to send it back. Thanks again for helping.

Gary


----------

